# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [philippe973] Salutations de Guyane

## philippe973

Bonjour,

Philippe, 56 ans, responsable informatique et logistique des centres de prvention sant de la Croix-Rouge en Guyane. Je gre le parc et le rseau mais ne suis pas un dveloppeur.
J'ai SQL serveur 2005 d'install sur le serveur et je veux faire des requtes sur une base en SQL pour en tirer des statistiques pour les bilans annuels.
Je suis preneur de tout conseil.

Cordialement

----------


## yoyo123

Bonjour



> Bonjour,
> 
> sur une base en SQL pour en tirer des statistiques pour les bilans annuels.
> Je suis preneur de tout conseil.
> 
> Cordialement


Cette base de donnes est de quel type?
J'ai peur que sans cette information il est impossible d'aider.
Aprs faut voir s'il est possible de faire une exportation en CSV des lments de cette bdd.

@+

----------

